# Subscribed Threads



## OUMoose (Jun 2, 2004)

I looked through the support forum for an answer to this, so if I missed it, I apologize.  For some reason the system will not let me subscribe to a forum.  When I am in the thread, I go to forum tools -> Subscribe to forum.  I choose no email notification (I just want commonly read forums grouped, and peruse the rest later), and click on the Subscribe button.  Nothing.  The page seems to just refresh and not go anywhere.  Is this function broken, or is it working as designed and I'm just not doing it right?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2004)

Look in the UserCP for the subscribe forums to list.

I think.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 2, 2004)

That's where I WAS lookin!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2004)

ok, it don't work for me either....

I'll do some digging.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Chief!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 2, 2004)

hmmm it works for me... *does the snoopy happy dance*


----------

